# 2013-2014 vs. 2014-2015 Ariens Deluxe 28 (921030)



## IdaSnow (Jan 10, 2015)

I need some advise. I just bought a new, in the box, 921030 from HD the other day. After assembling it I noticed that it was made in 2013 and has a number of differences from the newer 2014 made models.

The one I have has the speed control lever that is located on the right side and moves up and down whereas the newer ones move horizontally. Mine also has the chute deflector lever on the right side while the newer ones are on the left. Also, mine has the cable for the deflector coming up from the bottom whereas the newer ones connect the opposite way.

I am concerned why Ariens made these changes and whether there are other things that may have been improved. I have the option to return mine to the store but wanted to hear from others to see if maybe I should keep what I have. Thanks!


----------



## JSB33 (Jan 11, 2013)

I might have the same one you have. I think mine was made in late 2012 so there may be some changes on yours that i don't have. I just saw the newer ones as you describe. In addition to the dashboard changes they also have taller and skinnier wheels/tires than what I have. You may even have the Briggs made engine instead of the Ariens branded one that is on the current models.

I suppose it comes down to if you think its worth the exchange. While you are viewing the changes as improvements (and they very well may be) they could just be changes for the sake of change. Does your machine have the auto turn or does it have the lever to only have assist while turning left? That would be something to consider if yours does not have it.


----------



## IdaSnow (Jan 10, 2015)

JSB33 said:


> Does your machine have the auto turn or does it have the lever to only have assist while turning left? That would be something to consider if yours does not have it.


Thanks for replying. Yes, mine has the auto turn feature (no lever needed).

It was delivered to Home Depot early November of 2013. It has the AX engine, not Briggs.

I think the newer design is somewhat awkward with the speed control and deflector levers where they are but if Ariens changed these because of some reason that makes the machine better, I would like to know so that I can return mine for the newer model before the 30 day return window is up. Also, did Ariens improve the auto turn mechanism on the latest rendition? I've only used mine once with 4" snow and it was "squirrelly" on my long concrete driveway whenever it hit the packed snow left from my car's tires. Thanks again.


----------



## SirFuego (Dec 1, 2014)

Since the auger clutch is on the right and locks into place when the wheel clutch is down, you can make adjustments with your right hand on the fly without stopping. So IMO it makes more sense to have the levers all on the right side.

I have the newer design on my Deluxe 28 and it's more awkward making speed/deflector adjustments on the fly (which I tend to do as I get closer to the road). Ergonomically (maybe it's because I'm right handed) moving levers forward/backward on the right side of the dash seems like it'd be easier to use.

That said, with speed control horizontal and deflector control vertical, there isn't much chance of getting the two levers mixed up. So you don't end up accidentally throwing snow too far when you wanted to change your speed -- or accidentally (trying to) shift from forward to to reverse when you wanted to adjust the deflector.

So unless the old design has issues shifting (which I doubt is the case since I think the higher end models still have the levers on the right) or there was an engine power/torque upgrade, you are probably better off with what you have.


----------



## IdaSnow (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks for your thoughts.

Still waiting to hear why Ariens changed these things. They must have had a reason. Keeping speed and deflector controls on the right side makes sense to me.

One thing I forgot to ask: how much would I lose on resale value having a one year older model?


----------



## IdaSnow (Jan 10, 2015)

FWIW, I spoke with Tyler at Ariens this morning and he told me all the changes were purely cosmetic. They did not change anything in the auto turn mechanism. The rerouting of the deflector chute cable was only to keep water from entering the inside of the cable and no big deal. Going to a larger but narrower tire was not because of any improved performance, simply to make the latest version look different than the previous.

Anyway, I was able to get HomeDepot to reduce the price quite a bit so I am keeping mine.

Thanks to those that replied.


----------



## SirFuego (Dec 1, 2014)

Good to know. I wouldn't worry too much about resale. Once you are actually ready to replace your existing snowblower, the 1 model year difference probably won't even matter -- especially since there isn't exactly a Kelly Blue Book of snowblowers...


----------



## IdaSnow (Jan 10, 2015)

SirFuego said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about resale. Once you are actually ready to replace your existing snowblower, the 1 model year difference probably won't even matter -- especially since there isn't exactly a Kelly Blue Book of snowblowers...


My thoughts exactly. I will probably keep this for the next 20 years like I did the POS John Deere TRX24 bought back in 1992 that this replaces. Plus HD was nice enough to discount it to the point that I was happy.


----------



## bombidude (Jan 8, 2015)

I bought a new platinum 30 Sho and everything is on the right side with speed selector going up and down and the chute deflector just to the left of it. I didn't know they even changed the dash on the other models..


----------



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2013)

I know what you mean about the controls. I much prefer the older layout of the controls vs the new layout. Just too awkward and flimsy looking to me, but that is my personal preference. I don't like the new lay out so much that when it comes time to buy me a personal blower, I'll be getting a used one with the older layout vs the new layout.


----------

